# Bonding is going well



## Phia (May 31, 2018)

It’s been awhile since I’ve posted about the progress of bonding and taming Vincent. I’ve been very busy! But I wanted to share my progress 🙂 thanks to everyone’s advice he is becoming more friendly and has started to cuddle with me and loves to preen me in the morning and evening time. He always expects for me to do the same for him. He still likes his space every now and then and will refuse me at times. But it’s great progress and I can’t wait to see how much more he’ll grow!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Congrats on the awesome progress you've made. You and Vincent obviously have a great bond. That photo is absolutely gorgeous. I think you should frame it and hang it on your wall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phia (May 31, 2018)

Thank you! Yes he’s come a long way he started off with not letting me near his cage at all he would just scream at me! And when he started to let me hold him he was very aggressive. It’s been a lot of work earning his trust


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm so glad your hard work is paying off. I hope you'll consider starting a picture thread so we can see more of Vincent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great to hear! We love these success stories. You’ve discovered what can happen when you have patience and respect for a budgie . Keep up the good work! :thumbsup: Vincent sure is a little cutie!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Vincent is an adorable little girl! She clearly loves being with you


----------

